# Virginia Delegate Introduces ‘Jack Wilson Act’ to Repeal State’s Church Carry Ban



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/v...wilson-act-to-repeal-states-church-carry-ban/


----------

